# TWO PEAS IN A POD! Foster/adopt these FRIENDLY Am Bulldog mixes! (Entire So Cal area)



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

TONS MORE PICS HERE: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/2273766589.html

Meet Shona and Bretta, 10 year old, spayed female, American Bulldog/American Pit Bull Terrier mixes! 

In March 2011, Shona and Bretta became victims of both a suicide and a foreclosure. Their owner and her boyfriend were renting a house from somebody, and that person unfortunately stopped making payments on the house. In the meantime, Shona and Bretta's owners continued paying their monthly rent, and were never made aware of the house owner's lack of payment, resulting in the foreclosure of the house, and a surprise eviction to Shona and Bretta's owners! At some point during this time, their owner's boyfriend committed suicide and this woman was left grieving and homeless. A family member from Texas flew in for the boyfriend's funeral and to take both Shona and Bretta to another rescue to surrender them. Unfortunately, little did they know that this other "rescue" was not a rescue at all, but a complete nightmare for dogs and very high-kill! Thankfully, our rescue was able to intervene and take these sweet girls into our rescue. 

While Shona and Bretta are now safe with our rescue, they still desperately need a foster or adoptive home! Due to the fact they are sisters and have lived together their entire lives, they MUST be fostered and/or adopted together. These pretty girls are very sweet and love being together! They also enjoy being with people and just hanging out! Their energy levels are low, and they would make EXCELLENT companions and house guests! They are good with other dogs, and would be great with kids as well! Currently, both dogs are overweight, but we are working hard to get them back down to a healthy size. Both dogs are housetrained and are currently working on their basic commands, such as "sit", lie down", etc.! 

If you are looking for "two peas in a pod" to make a part of your loving family, please consider adopting Shona and Bretta! If you have the room in your home and your heart to foster these wonderful girls, please contact us ASAP! A foster or adopter for them is desperately needed! If you can foster these two girls, we will supply EVERYTHING they need (beds, blankets, food, treats, collars/leashes, etc.) AND cover all medical expenses! 

Please see below for a few pictures of these cuties (we have a TON more available upon request)!!! Shona is wearing the orange bandana (she also has "panda eyes") and Bretta is wearing the green bandana! 

CONTACT: [email protected]
www.leashanimalrescue.org


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness those panda eyes!!! Ridiculously cute. I hope you find someone to foster/adopt these little angels soon!!

(and what a tragic story about the owners!)


----------

